# How do I get them to leave??



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

I need help! Bees have moved into the ceiling of my house. I don't want to have them killed so I am trying to think of a way to maybe annoy them enough so they will move out on their own. Does anyone have any suggestions? 
Thank you!
Marie


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Find a local beekeeper and see if (s)he will come and take them out for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Elizabeth said:


> Find a local beekeeper and see if (s)he will come and take them out for you.


I contacted 1 but he said he wasn't interested and I should kill them, which I thought was strange. Maybe I will try contacting a few more. I am in Southern California so there are the Africanized bees issues here.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

What about that stuff they sell to drive bees out of honey supers? Anyone think that would work?


----------



## Zack (Jun 14, 2003)

I know liquid sevin will run them out but they wonât be happy when they go.
Removal would be best if you can find someone.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

I wouldn't wait too long. Once they get honey in some comb you really risk a reoccurance of bees from other swarms. At the very least you would see ant, etc going to the honey/comb.


----------



## irishstars (Jan 30, 2004)

contact the county ag office or a state ag college. try other bee keepers. try to trap one in a jar, take to the county ag office. this way you can be sure that they are honey bees. can't tell you the number of calls we get to remove swarms, but end up being yellow jackets etc. If you're sure they're honey bees, that's got to be a bee keeper that wants them. keep us updated to what happens. Barb


----------

